# Current Luffy Enters Naruto



## Uchiha Madara (Jul 15, 2022)

How far does he get? No Boruto.


----------



## Blocky (Jul 15, 2022)

Luffy can probaby beat up BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke now. Hell, even Hashirama.

But probaby stop at Juubi-level characters


----------



## El Hermano (Jul 15, 2022)

Blocky said:


> Luffy can probaby beat up BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke now. Hell, even Hashirama.
> 
> But probaby stop at Juubi-level characters


Current Luffy sits at about 4 exatons and is faster than anything in Naruto. Anyone below Naruto's God-tiers can't really tango with him.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jul 15, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Current Luffy sits at about 4 exatons and is faster than anything in Naruto. Anyone below Naruto's God-tiers can't really tango with him.


How did you get those numbers?


----------



## Djomla (Jul 15, 2022)

He turns into Joyboy and Disney the verse.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 16, 2022)

Dark Evangel said:


> How did you get those numbers?


El Hermano can calc something with a quick glance that's his quirk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Jul 16, 2022)

Base'th negs with ease, being of true autonomy, this asspulling clown stands no chance.

Call me when Loffy can tango with the likes of Yog Sothoth without significant difficulty.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 5


----------



## Piecesis (Jul 16, 2022)

Dark Evangel said:


> How did you get those numbers?


It's in the calculation section.


----------



## El Hermano (Jul 16, 2022)

Dark Evangel said:


> How did you get those numbers?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 17, 2022)

Stop at the god tiers of Naruto.

One Piece received a huge boost (new calcs) for those who missed it.


----------



## Steven (Jul 17, 2022)

With Plotarmor he can pass Juubito

Without he gets nuked by him


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Jul 17, 2022)

Probably low god tier like jinchuriki Obito, DMS Kakashi and 8 Gate Guy, Luffy's physical are above them but they have better hax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 18, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Probably low god tier like jinchuriki Obito, DMS Kakashi and 8 Gate Guy, Luffy's physical are above them but they have better hax.



Isn't Guy all about physical stats?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2022)

Does DC have the DC to even bypass Luffy?

Kaidou's physical blows weren't really doing much.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 18, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Does DC have the DC to even bypass Luffy?
> 
> Kaidou's physical blows weren't really doing much.



I don't know. DC has so many syringes lying around one of them is bound to pierce his skin eventually.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> I don't know. DC has so many syringes lying around one of them is bound to pierce his skin eventually.


Typo lol I meant Might Gai lol


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Jul 18, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> Isn't Guy all about physical stats?


Luffy is scaled to about 8 times light speed and multi-continental output, physically Luffy is top tier in Narutoverse, he just lacks hax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 18, 2022)

Luffy is ftl?


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Jul 18, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Luffy is ftl?


Yeah, Death Battle put him at 12x light speed for dodging Pacista laser. 

Sanji won against hypothetical 8th Gate Lee (scale to 8th Gate Guy) because of huge speed difference (scaling to Luffy).

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Piecesis (Jul 18, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Luffy is ftl?


No he's not. Not until all feats are gathered and such. He's still Reletivistic


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Luffy is ftl?


He gets that from what people are scaling for Sanji etc.

We at the OBD haven't calced Sanji's stuff.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Jul 18, 2022)

Luffy is FTL.  Combat speed is FTL, travel speed is another topic.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 18, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Luffy is FTL.  Combat speed is FTL, travel speed is another topic.


lol

Reactions: Funny 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Jul 18, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Luffy is FTL.  Combat speed is FTL, travel speed is another topic.


Went oda said kizaru is the faster character n sol -_-


----------



## Voyeur (Jul 19, 2022)

Deathbattle isn't accepted here. Neither is VSB.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 19, 2022)

lol death battle


you can make ftl OP arguments based on some stuff from the Sanji and Queen fight but we generally don't use calcs or consensus accepted on other forums because their standards don't always align with ours

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GregSteve (Jul 19, 2022)

Might as well use Comics Explained and Seth the Programer stats too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 19, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> Might as well use Comics Explained and Seth the Programer stats too

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 21, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Luffy is FTL.  Combat speed is FTL, travel speed is another topic.


We don't even accept arguments from other sections of this forum but if you got any Youtube comments we can read we'll take that.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2022)

Gomu Gomu no retard


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jul 21, 2022)

It comes down to Toon force vs COAT


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Jul 24, 2022)

War arc KCM2 Naruto


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 24, 2022)

Toneri split the moon in half and that’s better than anything shown in OP so far. So Luffy stops at the top tiers. Granted that he has no knowledge or counter to genjutsu so Tsukuyomi or Koto should end him


----------



## accountmaker (Jul 24, 2022)

Current Luffy fists Naruto


----------



## Sougo (Jul 24, 2022)

He probably gets stuck somewhere in the war arc.


----------



## The Great One (Jul 25, 2022)

Gianfi said:


> Toneri split the moon in half and that’s better than anything shown in OP so far. So Luffy stops at the top tiers. Granted that he has no knowledge or counter to genjutsu so Tsukuyomi or Koto should end him



OP verse is Jupiter sized.

Which means their continent tier feats are actually planetary... Hell their country tier feats should be planetary as well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Artist (Jul 26, 2022)

The Great One said:


> OP verse is Jupiter sized.
> 
> Which means their continent tier feats are actually planetary... Hell their country tier feats should be planetary as well.


I brought this up before only to get laughed at.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Jul 26, 2022)

Artist said:


> I brought this up before only to get laughed at.


Off course your are.. Like this one planet jupiter size so gravity also strong than normal planet.. Like seriously unless there is statement obviously it not it fantasy for reason


----------



## The Great One (Jul 26, 2022)

Artist said:


> I brought this up before only to get laughed at.



Don't know why anyone should laugh at it, OP earth is clearly far bigger then Natuto earth and each of their feat in OP verse is far greater in Naruto verse.

Country busting there will directly translate to continent busting in NV.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Jul 26, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 26, 2022)

The Great One said:


> Don't know why anyone should laugh at it, OP earth is clearly far bigger then Natuto earth and each of their feat in OP verse is far greater in Naruto verse.
> 
> Country busting there will directly translate to continent busting in NV.


Op earth is moon size


----------



## The Great One (Jul 26, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Op earth is moon size


Its bigger then yo mama.

And yo mama is huuuuuuuuuuge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 26, 2022)

The Great One said:


> Its bigger then yo mama.
> 
> And yo mama is huuuuuuuuuuge.


Cringe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 27, 2022)

The Great One said:


> Don't know why anyone should laugh at it, OP earth is clearly far bigger then Natuto earth and each of their feat in OP verse is far greater in Naruto verse.
> 
> Country busting there will directly translate to continent busting in NV.


Well, this guy just pointed out why they would laugh.



ZNeverLostZ said:


> Off course your are.. Like this one planet jupiter size so gravity also strong than normal planet.. Like seriously unless there is statement obviously it not it fantasy for reason


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2022)

The Jupiter Gravirty argument. Is not an argument for any anime series for like a decade.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EmperorFrieza (Jul 27, 2022)

The Great One said:


> Don't know why anyone should laugh at it, OP earth is clearly far bigger then Natuto earth and each of their feat in OP verse is far greater in Naruto verse.
> 
> Country busting there will directly translate to continent busting in NV.


That only works if op earth had 7 continents taking up the same relative space. The op earth seems to have a even higher ratio of water to landmass, and quite a bit more islands and countries than earth has.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2022)

Every Calc ever for OP verse using a variety of methods has One Piece Planet being far larger than earth. Anyone who actually thinks OP earth is earth size is an idiot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2022)

Now that being said for the thread it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Artist (Jul 29, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Every Calc ever for OP verse using a variety of methods has One Piece Planet being far larger than earth. Anyone who actually thinks OP earth is earth size is an idiot.


I'm pretty sure That's everyone I've debated against OP vs _____ verse threads or _______ character vs HST Threads.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm pretty sure That's everyone I've debated against OP vs _____ verse threads or _______ character vs HST Threads.


That's only been you and one other.


----------



## Artist (Jul 30, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> That's only been you and one other.


Maru?


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Jul 31, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Every Calc ever for OP verse using a variety of methods has One Piece Planet being far larger than earth. Anyone who actually thinks OP earth is earth size is an idiot.


the grounds for the calculations are shaky.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> the grounds for the calculations are shaky.


Not when it matches common sense.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 31, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> the grounds for the calculations are shaky.


heres the current one we are using. if you want to dispute it better to do it in that thread


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Jul 31, 2022)

He Pretty Much it made it to Jubidara.. Remember that even Might Gai was able to defeat Jubidara (If only he did not have Hashirama Regeneration). The only disadvantage of Luffy is against Character with Insane Regeneration.

The Sealing method of EoS Naruto and Sasuke would not even do anything against Luffy, As Luffy doesnt have Chakra.. Remember that seal was to take away Chakra, that how Kaguya was defeated. Also that seal was actually for Madara.

But even someone like Kaguya doesnt have fast Regeneration, She would get knock out cold by Luffy Punch as Sakura manage to knock her out for few seconds before the she regain consciousness.

Naruto and Sasuke also doesnt have regeneration after watching the fight between Naruto and Sasuke at End of Series. Kyuubi also doesnt have Unlimited Chakra and He can die from too much Usage of Chakra.

He can defeat anyone in 1 on 1 with Exception of Jubidara hax.


----------



## MarF (Jul 31, 2022)

Probably stops at Toneri.

While luffy is faster, mach 330k vs mach 30k. Toneri has more firepower, 4 zettatons vs single to low double digit exatons. TK with enough range to affect something as big as the moon and powerful energy drain.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2022)

Luffy is never going to be moon level.

At best. The Ancient Weapons may be.  But Oda's not going to have those type of clashes in his story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 31, 2022)

best we can hope for is Luffy's Gear 5 displays a greater variety with its hax but yeah, I'm not ever expecting moon or planet level OP tbh


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 31, 2022)

It's not to outlandish for them to become moon level. They are already bordering on small moon level.

Also one piece has multiple moons and I wouldn't be surprised if one of those was busted for hype  purposes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 31, 2022)

What luffy has that can be compared to splitting the moon in two?


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Jul 31, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> What luffy has that can be compared to splitting the moon in two?


Toneri isn't even closed to EoS Manga Naruto/Sasuke level who at the same time had hard time dealing with Jubidara who got owned by Might Gai in Physical Strength (If author did not give Jubidara Hashirama Regen abilities) he would have been dead already, even Jubidara stated he would have been a goner.

Luffy is way stronger than Might Gai in term of Speed and Physical Stats. There no way Toneri could survive against Luffy attack.

Remember its not the real moon but Artificial. The red one is what Toneri cut.

Even if you look at the fight of Naruto vs Toneri, They been tanking Jutsu and came out Unscathed.. But when they resort to Physical Attack they get hurt. That why in Naruto there is called Durability Split between Physical and Jutsu.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2022)

You can destroy an island and get Moon Level results. Many factors are needed to get those results.

So Luffy doesn't have to destroy a moon to be moon level. That's just stupid.

But what I'm saying is that the required AoE he needs is probably not going to max out at that. Especially because Law and Whitebeard have the highest DC from calcs. Not Luffy.


----------



## Piecesis (Jul 31, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> You can destroy an island and get Moon Level results. Many factors are needed to get those results.
> 
> So Luffy doesn't have to destroy a moon to be moon level. That's just stupid.
> 
> But what I'm saying is that the required AoE he needs is probably not going to max out at that. Especially because Law and Whitebeard have the highest DC from calcs. Not Luffy.


BB will put the planet in a blackhole I know it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

TheOneWhoFart said:


> He Pretty Much it made it to Jubidara.. Remember that even Might Gai was able to defeat Jubidara (If only he did not have Hashirama Regeneration). The only disadvantage of Luffy is against Character with Insane Regeneration.
> 
> The Sealing method of EoS Naruto and Sasuke would not even do anything against Luffy, As Luffy doesnt have Chakra.. Remember that seal was to take away Chakra, that how Kaguya was defeated. Also that seal was actually for Madara.
> 
> ...


What stopping Choji or his dad from stepping on Luffy like a bug they're capable of boxing with Tailed Beasts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarF (Aug 1, 2022)

TheOneWhoFart said:


> Toneri isn't even closed to EoS Manga Naruto/Sasuke level who at the same time had hard time dealing with Jubidara who got owned by Might Gai in Physical Strength (If author did not give Jubidara Hashirama Regen abilities) he would have been dead already, even Jubidara stated he would have been a goner.



Gai beating a jobbing Juudara with tons of help from others isn't him owning Juudara. 1vs1 Gai gets murked by Juudara. TSB shields and Limbo screw him over.

Naruto has zero counters to Toneri's chakra drain. Toneri negs him in a pis off fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 














TheOneWhoFart said:


> Luffy is way stronger than Might Gai in term of Speed and Physical Stats. There no way Toneri could survive against Luffy attack.



Toneri took a direct hit from Naruto and was still alive.




The same Naruto outright overpowered Toneri's strongest attack. GWRE scales to him moving the moon, which was calced at small planet level.


*Spoiler*: __ 











There is a substantial gap between what Luffy scales to and what Toneri moving the moon has been calced at.

Luffy gets scaled to 18 exatons at most, Toneri in turn is at 4 zettatons. 1 Zettaton is 1000 exatons.



TheOneWhoFart said:


> Remember its not the real moon but Artificial. The red one is what Toneri cut.



No.

The small sphere you circled is the Tenseigan, which is hidden inside the artificial sun, which in turn is in the hollowed out part of the moon that Toneri moves around and cuts in half with GWRE.




Toneri cut the entire moon in half. This is even verbally confirmed by the Konoha fodder back down on their planet.


*Spoiler*: __ 











TheOneWhoFart said:


> Even if you look at the fight of Naruto vs Toneri, They been tanking Jutsu and came out Unscathed.. But when they resort to Physical Attack they get hurt. That why in Naruto there is called Durability Split between Physical and Jutsu.



Split durability has never been a thing in Naruto. Jutsu hurt people all the time, even in The Last.


*Spoiler*: __ 









People also tried to push for this argument for dragonball many years ago and it wasn't accepted back then either. It will never be a thing in the OBD.


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Luffy is never going to be moon level.
> 
> At best. The Ancient Weapons may be.  But Oda's not going to have those type of clashes in his story.


To be fair there are Planet level beings in One Piece Poseidon and 2 others.


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> What stopping Choji or his dad from stepping on Luffy like a bug they're capable of boxing with Tailed Beasts.


The same reason why Choji or his dad aren't capable of stepping on god tiers in naruto, they'd wash him. Different levels of strengths


----------



## MarF (Aug 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> What stopping Choji or his dad from stepping on Luffy like a bug they're capable of boxing with Tailed Beasts.



There is a massive difference in their stats.

Choji and Chouza scale to city level at best.

Biju 1 to 8 max out at small country level and Kurama at country level.

Dressrosa G4 Luffy is already country level and even without using any gears current Luffy would oneshot him.

It's also more likely that Luffy will step on them, he already tried it against Kaido and he can also get far bigger than them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> The same reason why Choji or his dad aren't capable of stepping on god tiers in naruto, they'd wash him. Different levels of strengths


Luffy gets stomped by the god tiers with his excepted calcs.


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

MarF said:


> There is a massive difference in their stats.
> 
> Choji and Chouza scale to city level at best.
> 
> ...


So now we're accepting better feats for Luffy Last time I checked this forum wouldn't accept anything past island level for him.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> So now we're accepting better feats for Luffy Last time I checked this forum wouldn't accept anything past island level for him.


they did you just don't read One Piece


----------



## MarF (Aug 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> So now we're accepting better feats for Luffy Last time I checked this forum wouldn't accept anything past island level for him.



ChaosTheory123 started doing a ton of calcs for OP last year.


We've been using them ever since.


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> they did you just don't read One Piece


I'm not talking about the writers I'm talking about this forum.


----------



## Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

MarF said:


> ChaosTheory123 started doing a ton of calcs for OP last year.
> 
> 
> We've been using them ever since.


Must've missed it.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 1, 2022)

Riddle me this, but if Luffy is far faster than anything in Naruto, how does Toneri hit him? Since he's already faster and has Future Sight on top of that.

Does Toneri's durability scale to his AP? Or he's a glass canon with huge AP compared to his durability. Cause there's more to a fight than AP or DC.

Luffy hits harder and is faster than 8 Gates Guy(yes?) who destroyed nearly half of Juubidara, so does Toneri have greater durability than Juubidara to stop him from getting pasted?

About Kaguya
Does she have the durability to ignore Luffy's punches? Even Sakura punched her horn off. Doesn't Luffy scale above Sakura? Cause there's no point to having insane AP if she gets blitzed and can't land her attacks. Though her hax and dimensional BFR would be a problem if pulled off. And immortality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Aug 1, 2022)

Naruto's god levels are at least ftl/ftl+, Luffy at most reaches hashirama level.


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

Naruto God tiers are relativistic based on Light Fang calc


----------



## MarF (Aug 1, 2022)

I can give you a more detailed response later when I'm home and no longer phone posting if you want.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Riddle me this, but if Luffy is far faster than anything in Naruto, how does Toneri hit him? Since he's already faster and has Future Sight on top of that.



Toneri only scales to mach 30k, so luffy is about 11 times faster. Up close he can pretty much blitz him.

However Toneri outranges him significantly with his telekinesis and can hide in TSB shields that scale to small planet level.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Does Toneri's durability scale to his AP? Or he's a glass canon with huge AP compared to his durability. Cause there's more to a fight than AP or DC.



Hard to say, depends on how you want to interpret him losing his Tenseigan chakra mode after Naruto punches him. Toneri immediately afterwards lost his Tenseigan, so it's debatable if he's a a bit of a glass canon or if he just timed out. 

Worst case he will have to rely on his TSB for defense which he can spam by the dozens.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Luffy hits harder and is faster than 8 Gates Guy(yes?) who destroyed nearly half of Juubidara, so does Toneri have greater durability than Juubidara to stop him from getting pasted?



Luffy hits harder yes. Both 1 eyed Juudara and 8G Gai only scale to continent level from the Juubi.

Stronger versions of Madara scale to Toneri imo.


AnimePhanatic said:


> About Kaguya
> Does she have the durability to ignore Luffy's punches? Even Sakura punched her horn off. Doesn't Luffy scale above Sakura? Cause there's no point to having insane AP if she gets blitzed and can't land her attacks. Though her hax and dimensional BFR would be a problem if pulled off. And immortality.



Sakura hurting Kaguya is an outlier.

Kaguya tanked a steam punch from RSM Naruto to the face with zero damage and that very same attack from him overpowered her vacuum god fist that is strong enough to bust Rinnegan Sasuke's perfect Susanoo. 

She also took what is arguably the strongest attack Naruto ever used directly to the body with only minor damage or so. 

Kaguya and Naruto are relativistic, roughly as fast as we currently have Luffy. 

Kaguya is too durable and powerful for luffy, can throw him into different dimensions, nuke the dimension he's in or hide away between dimension to make space if needed.


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Aug 1, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> Naruto God tiers are relativistic based on Light Fang calc


everywhere outside of obd, light fang and accepted as ftl , and that was six paths naruto, various characters climb above it.


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> everywhere outside of obd, light fang and accepted as ftl , and that was six paths naruto, various characters climb above it.


That's because everyone thinks reacting to light is ftl


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Aug 1, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> That's because everyone thinks reacting to light is ftl


in this case, I say the same for one piece characters, who are "FTL" for reacting.


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

One piece isn't ftl here if you read the calcs you'd know that they're relativistic to a further degree than Naruto


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Aug 1, 2022)

> 光速の一刀は飛ぶ斬撃となって、敵を襲う! 名刀黒澤とミフネの剣技が合致した一撃!!





> The light-speed sword becomes a soaring slash to strike down the enemy! A strike that combines the Meito Kurosawa with Mifune's swordsmanship!!





> 光速 here literally means speed of light (I call it lightspeed but does it really make a difference?)



Weak samurai in naruto are already lightspeed.


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

Naruto Databooks contradict themselves to hell we don't use them pretty much ever or at all


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 1, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> Weak samurai in naruto are already lightspeed.


Kishi DBs possess as much merit as a career politician.

And if we go by your nonsensical eyeballing methods, preskip Straw Hats are already FTL-MFTL.

Not to mention the sword itself is said to be LS, which is a weird way to describe it if he actually meant they can swing it at the speed of light/launch slashes at SoL.

But hey, I guess that according to a more recent DB by Kishi, their attacks are unavoidable, just like the LS Light fang

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Aug 1, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Kishi DBs possuem tanto mérito quanto um político de carreira.
> 
> E se seguirmos seus métodos sem sentido, os chapéus de palha pré-salte já são FTL-MFTL.
> 
> ...


if we follow the line. kid naruto and ftl for being above haku who is lightspeed lol..

if we follow legitimate feats, naruto is above one piece in speed.


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> if we follow the line. kid naruto and ftl for being above haku who is lightspeed lol..
> 
> if we follow legitimate feats, naruto is above one piece in speed.


No it's not we literally have the numbers against your argument One Piece has a higher stat threshold than the other HST mid and high tiers but lose out in top tiers of the other 2


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 1, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> if we follow the line. kid naruto and ftl for being above haku who is lightspeed lol..
> 
> if we follow legitimate feats, naruto is above one piece in speed.


Lmao. Except that Straw Hats have feats of dodging an actual light speed beam that doesn't even need a databook to confirm it. 

But Haku? You trolling? Once again, Naruto DB are tossed out the window in here because they're so incredibly inconsistent and contradictory they're not worth taking into account. I guess Temari's universe level, then. 

And here's another problem with your nonsensical eyeballing method - reacting to light speed movement =/= being faster than light. Distance and method of reactions impact the result and, thus, most of the time feats that involve reacting to the speed of light end up as relativistic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 1, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Lmao. Except that Straw Hats have feats of dodging an actual light speed beam that doesn't even need a databook to confirm it.
> 
> But Haku? You trolling? Once again, Naruto DB are tossed out the window in here because they're so incredibly inconsistent and contradictory they're not worth taking into account. I guess Temari's universe level, then.
> 
> And here's another problem with your nonsensical eyeballing method - reacting to light speed movement =/= being faster than light. Distance and method of reactions impact the result and, thus, most of the time feats that involve reacting to the speed of light end up as relativistic.


You can be sub rel and dodge I mean shit I don't get this they react to light so they're ftl and that guy got blitzed so this guy is mftl arguments


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 1, 2022)

it's no different than if you were to somehow react to a bullet from a mile away
you did not move yourself as fast as the bullet moved to get away from it

no difference with light. The distance reacted to and how far you/your limbs move decide everything. This is why JoJo characters ended up so much faster than light as they are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 1, 2022)

Artist said:


> What stopping Choji or his dad from stepping on Luffy like a bug they're capable of boxing with Tailed Beasts.


1 - That would accomplish nothing. Not only Luffy has dealt casually with WAY more than either of them can generate, this is possibly the most imbecile way of trying to destroy the rubber man who can't be crushed pretty much (Or rather, that needs something orders of magnitude above of what their entire clan can produce).
2 - Luffy is far faster than them.
3 - Luffy can actually step on THEM. Dude can make a multi-km sized fist. Two chunky dudes aren't going to cut it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 2, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Riddle me this, but if Luffy is far faster than anything in Naruto, how does Toneri hit him? Since he's already faster and has Future Sight on top of that.
> 
> Does Toneri's durability scale to his AP? Or he's a glass canon with huge AP compared to his durability. Cause there's more to a fight than AP or DC.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Luffy still have 2 major weaknesses?


----------



## Artist (Aug 2, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> Naruto's god levels are at least ftl/ftl+, Luffy at most reaches hashirama level.


I was thinking Pre-War Arc Level if he even gets past Itachi or a Healthy Orochimaru.


----------



## Artist (Aug 2, 2022)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 1 - That would accomplish nothing. Not only Luffy has dealt casually with WAY more than either of them can generate, this is possibly the most imbecile way of trying to destroy the rubber man who can't be crushed pretty much (Or rather, that needs something orders of magnitude above of what their entire clan can produce).
> 2 - Luffy is far faster than them.
> 3 - Luffy can actually step on THEM. Dude can make a multi-km sized fist. Two chunky dudes aren't going to cut it.


Dude you're taking a joke way to seriously.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 2, 2022)

Artist said:


> I was thinking Pre-War Arc Level if he even gets past Itachi or a Healthy Orochimaru.


You need to stop wanking Orochimaru of all people  and Itachi


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Aug 2, 2022)

Sasuke and Naruto on their last fight. Lookin Fresh
- 
Sasuke Hit Armor PLOT Naruto with Chidori

Both Tank Collided Chakra

Their Strongest Jutsu could NOT even take out Statue

You call them a Planet level when they are fighting on top of Statue? ALL that explosive and Huge Explosion on animation. Yet it cannot take out Valley of Forest? That is not even size of a city.

Split Durability exist.

Pre-Time Skip Luffy strength is even more impressive than Any Naruto Feat. He broke the City apart.


----------



## DankSinatra (Aug 2, 2022)

“Broke the city apart”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 2, 2022)

split durability arguments in 2022

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Aug 2, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> split durability arguments in 2022


They exist in naruto. Watch the fight between Naruto vs Obito. You will see Naruto taking on Biju Dama and didnt get hurt. But get hurt by a headbutt -.- LOL


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 2, 2022)

TheOneWhoFart said:


> They exist in naruto. Watch the fight between Naruto vs Obito. You will see Naruto taking on Biju Dama and didnt get hurt. But get hurt by a headbutt -.- LOL



That literally proves nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 2, 2022)

Split durability huh
Either it exists or instances where it seems like it exists are outliers

For example, Naruto taking Sasuke's chidori without it piercing his chakra, but a sword stabs into his gut
Naruto tanking (IIRC) Toneri's TSB light thingy, but again, sword stab
There are probably more, but I can't remember all too well
Or Juubidara... Nearly half his body got destroyed by Guy who's a physical fighter, but that Giant Lava Rasenshuriken that bisected the Shinju didn't bisect him IIRC. Is Night Guy's final attack stronger than that Rasenshuriken? Nope(correct me if I'm wrong tho). Unless it was an outlier.

It kinda makes it look like their physical durability and durability in related to chakra attacks are different. Cause their chakra is so potent, it makes it hard for other chakra to get past it, but physicality doesn't have to deal with the chakra.

Unless they're outliers of course. But would the Guy one be an outlier too, in that case? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 2, 2022)

Naruto wasn't even at full power so we have no reason to assume that rasenshurekan was stronger than night gai.


----------



## MarF (Aug 2, 2022)

TheOneWhoFart said:


> Sasuke and Naruto on their last fight. Lookin Fresh



They're not fresh. Even in your ancient low quality Manga panda scan we can see they're not.

We also blatantly know they're not fresh. Do you really need me to start writing down all the things Naruto did over the 4th war/Juubi/Kaguya arcs with no rest inbetween, including the instances in which he literally ran out of chakra?

Kurama even tells us this again a bit later, just in case we skipped the last ~150 chapter. Naruto was low on chakra before his fight with Sasuke even started.





TheOneWhoFart said:


> Sasuke Hit Armor PLOT Naruto with Chidori



Naruto reacted to it and blocked it, no plot armor there.

You can see it clearer here.





TheOneWhoFart said:


> Both Tank Collided Chakra
> 
> 
> Their Strongest Jutsu could NOT even take out Statue
> ...



Debatable if War arc RSM Naruto scales to Toneri's small planet level feat, WA Rinnegan Sasuke definitely doesn't.

The statues weren't completely vaporized because Kishi needed them later for his symbolism.



Without plot restrictions nothing of the Valley would be left standing.

BM Naruto vs five lesser Bijuu's did this:



A single BDFRS's explosion is bigger than Madara's individual CT, who's mere fragments in turn dwarf mountains(middle right panel).





TheOneWhoFart said:


> Split Durability exist.



Weapons scale up with their user. Sasuke's Kusanagi damages Juudara just as easily as his Chidori Eisou.


*Spoiler*: __ 











There are also more than a few instances in which weapons failed to do anything to an opponent.


*Spoiler*: __ 













In the case of FKS Sasuke vs Ei, his Chidori actually outperforms his weapon, piercing through his RCM and dealing damage to him, compared the amped weapon bouncing off his RCM.



TheOneWhoFart said:


> Pre-Time Skip Luffy strength is even more impressive than Any Naruto Feat. He broke the City apart.



He broke some buildings, not the entirety of Water 7.

Naruto also has it's fair share of strength feats...


*Spoiler*: __ 



















That's not even going into powerscaling. RSM Naruto with steam release punched through kaguya's Vacuum God Palm, which in turn busted through Rinnegan Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo. Berserk Juubito busted constructs that can tank a continent+ level juubidama by sitting up.


----------



## MarF (Aug 2, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Split durability huh
> Either it exists or instances where it seems like it exists are outliers
> 
> For example, Naruto taking Sasuke's chidori without it piercing his chakra, but a sword stabs into his gut
> Naruto tanking (IIRC) Toneri's TSB light thingy, but again, sword stab


It's not a thing.

A few low end showings don't invalide a ton of high end showings.

Kurama even gave Naruto shit for getting stabbed like that, with the implication being that it only happened because Naruto was "rusty".

A far weaker Naruto was blocking swords with ease.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Low end showings also aren't unique to Naruto. Kaido's opening hype was him jumping off a sky island. A punch from EB Luffy would hurt more than hitting the ground at terminal velocity. Oden nearly dying to boiling oil etc.




AnimePhanatic said:


> There are probably more, but I can't remember all too well
> Or Juubidara... Nearly half his body got destroyed by Guy who's a physical fighter, but that Giant Lava Rasenshuriken that bisected the Shinju didn't bisect him IIRC. Is Night Guy's final attack stronger than that Rasenshuriken? Nope(correct me if I'm wrong tho). Unless it was an outlier.



Yoton FRS was a casual attack from base RSM Naruto, it's not necessarily stronger than 8G Gai's strongest attack. It also did a ton of damage to Madara.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Same Madara was also easily bisected by a Chidori Eisou from Sasuke, which is far from Sasuke's strongest attack.





AnimePhanatic said:


> It kinda makes it look like their physical durability and durability in related to chakra attacks are different. Cause their chakra is so potent, it makes it hard for other chakra to get past it, but physicality doesn't have to deal with the chakra.
> Unless they're outliers of course. But would the Guy one be an outlier too, in that case? I'm genuinely curious



Shinobi increase their physical abilites by amping themselves with chakra. The Eight gates are literally chakra limiters, 8G Gai is only as physically strong and fast as he is because of his chakra.



FKS Sasuke vs Ei is a direct example against split durability.

Sasuke's sword bounces off Ei's RCM in the upper right panel.


*Spoiler*: __ 










His Chidori goes through and wounds him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Aug 2, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Split durability huh
> Either it exists or instances where it seems like it exists are outliers
> 
> For example, Naruto taking Sasuke's chidori without it piercing his chakra, but a sword stabs into his gut
> ...


Hell U even forgot Sakura Punch -.-

Lel
->Yoton FRS was a casual attack from base RSM Naruto, it's not necessarily stronger than 8G Gai's strongest attack. It also did a ton of damage to Madara.

It didnt even do a "Ton" of damage. fact that Madara was trying to recovered from Gai attack. Yet that Yoton FRS couldn't do a shit. There a difference between Energy and Physical Attack.

If you look at Obito in the first place, He could take on Ninjutsu and Yet somehow he died from Landslide rock and ended up being saved by Madara.

Like Naruto and Sasuke can take on jutsu, but they cant land on Natural Lava? As It could melt them.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 2, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> split durability arguments in 2022


luffy vs naruto in 2022

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> Naruto God tiers are relativistic based on Light Fang calc


Someone actually calc'd this shit now?


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 2, 2022)

JayK said:


> Someone actually calc'd this shit now?


@LazyWaka  had one or a link to an accepted one


----------



## MarF (Aug 2, 2022)

TheOneWhoFart said:


> Hell U even forgot Sakura Punch -.-



That punch is a text book example of an outlier. We literally see someone far, far stronger than Sakura hit Kaguya's face directly and deal zero damage in the same fight.



TheOneWhoFart said:


> Lel
> ->Yoton FRS was a casual attack from base RSM Naruto, it's not necessarily stronger than 8G Gai's strongest attack. It also did a ton of damage to Madara.
> 
> It didnt even do a "Ton" of damage. fact that Madara was trying to recovered from Gai attack. Yet that Yoton FRS couldn't do a shit. There a difference between Energy and Physical Attack.



If you're that blind that you can't see the massive wound across Madara's midsection, I'd recommend visiting a doctor. I'm blind as fuck, wear glasses for everything and even I can see clearly that he got messed up.



Also, another casual Ninjutsu wrecking Madara.





TheOneWhoFart said:


> If you look at Obito in the first place, He could take on Ninjutsu and Yet somehow he died from Landslide rock and ended up being saved by Madara.



What ninjutsu did Obito take in the gaiden?

Oh and btw, that "landslide" was also a ninjutsu.


TheOneWhoFart said:


> Like Naruto and Sasuke can take on jutsu, but they cant land on Natural Lava? As It could melt them.



That Lava is as natural as the gravity that pinned them and Kaguya to the floor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 3, 2022)

Outliers are PIS. They're common but have no effect outside of the story.

These kind of moments are either written off as outliers or just X being that powerful it/they can hurt Y. It is fiction, after all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Aug 3, 2022)

MarF said:


> That punch is a text book example of an outlier. We literally see someone far, far stronger than Sakura hit Kaguya's face directly and deal zero damage in the same fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't a normal ninjutsu. That was his Left Palm Chidori that is plot Armor by Hagomoro. Look at Sasuke Palm when he was given by Hagomoro.  Do you think his Normal Chidori can even cut through Jubidara? Again Sasuke and Naruto no longer posses Hagomoro power after using it to seal Kaguya. You can see that mark on their hand disappear and return to Hagomoro.  Now tell us, before they dont have Hagomoro power why Sasuke and Naruto could not do a single damage to Madara and Gai physical attack can?


----------



## TheOneWhoFart (Aug 3, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Naruto wasn't even at full power so we have no reason to assume that rasenshurekan was stronger than night gai.



He was boosted with Hagomoro. That why Naruto was able to damage Jubidara.. Before they got Hagomoro Power, Naruto and Sasuke attack were useless. It couldn't even dent madara nut


----------



## Sage of 6 niggas (Aug 3, 2022)

Since when are OP characters faster than Naruto God tiers? Don't say because of those laser dodges from pacifistas lmao


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 3, 2022)

Sage of 6 niggas said:


> Since when are OP characters faster than Naruto God tiers? Don't say because of those laser dodges from pacifistas lmao


sage of 6 niggas LMAO
since the obd doesn't use nbd or one piece battledome shit

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 4, 2022)

Sage of 6 niggas said:


> Since when are OP characters faster than Naruto God tiers? Don't say because of those laser dodges from pacifistas lmao


Not the only reason. OP's been faster than Naruto since Rayleigh's feat against Kizaru was calculated at mach 208k. And that was against the only one of Kizaru's abilities that people agreed was actual LS at the time. But that's not the case anymore, because the logic behind it was tremendously flawed to begin with and doesn't make sense within the context of what was shown.

At this point, Pacifistas beams are considered actual LS, and once again, the old "but lasers can't make booms" argument is rather weak. CT explained it well:


ChaosTheory123 said:


> Why would it be an outlier? Not like he moves as fast or faster than the photons. Additionally, the Pacifista lasers are a replication of Kizaru's bullshit we know moves at the speed of light too. No one bring up the fact they explode, don't conflate the fact they're likely rapidly heating the material they're hitting to the point they rapidly phase transition into a gas and expand for generic magical bullshit explosion effects. In the first place, lasers exploding has always been a weak counter to fictional lasers being lightspeed as most fictional lasers are energetic enough in the first place to cause this kind of bullshit where ours IRL are still too weak by comparison to try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 4, 2022)

GregSteve said:


> @LazyWaka  had one or a link to an accepted one


well its certainly not on his blogs


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 8, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Not the only reason. OP's been faster than Naruto since Rayleigh's feat against Kizaru was calculated at mach 208k. And that was against the only one of Kizaru's abilities that people agreed was actual LS at the time. But that's not the case anymore, because the logic behind it was tremendously flawed to begin with and doesn't make sense within the context of what was shown.
> 
> At this point, Pacifistas beams are considered actual LS, and once again, the old "but lasers can't make booms" argument is rather weak. CT explained it well:


The laser explanation doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Alita (Aug 8, 2022)

He loses to most god tiers and some of the more haxed edos since he can't kill them for good and they can outlast him.


----------



## Artist (Aug 9, 2022)

Itachi or Orochimaru with Prep would stop him.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 9, 2022)

Artist said:


> Itachi or Orochimaru with Prep would stop him.


yes they would stop trying to fuck over Sasuke cause they'll be dying to Luffy's fist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 9, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> yes they would stop trying to fuck over Sasuke cause they'll be dying to Luffy's fist


Man kid Sasuke had two grown ass man obsessed with him


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 9, 2022)

He does not beat TTJ Obito. Gudodama’s erase Luffy upon contact. He can maybe beat everyone up to 8G Gai. DMS Kakashi, N/S, TT Jins and Kaguya are too much for Luffy.


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 9, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> He does not beat TTJ Obito. Gudodama’s erase Luffy upon contact. He can maybe beat everyone up to 8G Gai. DMS Kakashi, N/S, TT Jins and Kaguya are too much for Luffy.


Naruto literally kicked away a truthseeker orb in base form. It's not doing shit.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 9, 2022)

Naruto wasn't in base.

That said we don't assume that tsb bypasses durability and luffy is > than anything juubito fought. Even if it did bypass durability luffy could easily get around it.


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 9, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> Naruto wasn't in base.
> 
> That said we don't assume that tsb bypasses durability and luffy is > than anything juubito fought. Even if it did bypass durability luffy could easily get around it.


I meant base sage mode, since he has a sage rikudo mode as well. It's easier to say base, but you right.


----------



## Artist (Aug 10, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> yes they would stop trying to fuck over Sasuke cause they'll be dying to Luffy's fist


TBH Luffy has 3 weaknesses being cut by bladed weapons, Seawater, and Genjutsu. All of which these guys can take advantage of. These guys are capable of taking out their verses God tiers at their best.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> Genjutsu


Source?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 10, 2022)

Artist said:


> TBH Luffy has 3 weaknesses being cut by bladed weapons, Seawater, and Genjutsu. All of which these guys can take advantage of. These guys are capable of taking out their verses God tiers at their best.


They don't know he has those weaknesses
Luffy is faster than them, stronger than them, and superior in all stats

And no they can't take out the God Tiers at their best


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 10, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Naruto literally kicked away a truthseeker orb in base form. It's not doing shit.





LazyWaka said:


> Naruto wasn't in base.
> 
> That said we don't assume that tsb bypasses durability and luffy is > than anything juubito fought. Even if it did bypass durability luffy could easily get around it.


I thought it was directly stated in the manga that TSO’s erase everything they come into contact with, just like Particle Release.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 10, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> I thought it was directly stated in the manga that TSO’s erase everything they come into contact with, just like Particle Release.


IIRC, it was all ninjutsu, which is why Senjutsu and Taijutsu could counter them, otherwise, Guy's hand would be obliterated, instead of breaking through Madara's TSB barrier
Correct me if I'm wrong tho


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 10, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> I thought it was directly stated in the manga that TSO’s erase everything they come into contact with, just like Particle Release.


"Everything" is NLF. Strong enough characters have proven that they can punch or kick that shit without anything special.

So it can only erase anything it's stronger than/shown to erase, which is fair to assume.


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 10, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> "Everything" is NLF. Strong enough characters have proven that they can punch or kick that shit without anything special.
> 
> So it can only erase anything it's stronger than/shown to erase, which is fair to assume.


Naruto managed to touch the orb thanks to SP chakra, just like Sasuke did. Remember, 8G Gai needed help from Kakashi (Kamui) and Minato (FTG) to get rid of the orbs because even though he was physically superior to Madara (and by extension, the orbs), it was still too dangerous to come into contact with them. Minato confirmed this too.


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 10, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> IIRC, it was all ninjutsu, which is why Senjutsu and Taijutsu could counter them, otherwise, Guy's hand would be obliterated, instead of breaking through Madara's TSB barrier
> Correct me if I'm wrong tho


Gai never directly touched the TSO. Kakashi warped the sphere, and Minato transported the orbs away. When Gai hit Madara, it was Madara’s body that tore through the shphere. Now, why didn’t the shards touch Gai, that’s because it was anime.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 10, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> I meant base sage mode, since he has a sage rikudo mode as well. It's easier to say base, but you right.


Which is something no other ninja accomplished. His rikudo mode had special properties that Luffy can't replicate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 10, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Which is something no other ninja accomplished. His rikudo mode had special properties that Luffy can't replicate


Which is irrelevant since he didn't do this in rikudo mode, he did this in base sage mode which isn't anything special unless you want to extrapolate


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 10, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Which is irrelevant since he didn't do this in rikudo mode, he did this in base sage mode which isn't anything special unless you want to extrapolate


He specifically had rikudo mode eyes when he did that. you're thinking of the mode he enters when he combines rikudo sage mode with Kurama's chakra

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 10, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> He specifically had rikudo mode eyes when he did that. you're thinking of the mode he enters when he combines rikudo sage mode with Kurama's chakra


Ah, yea I see. That's my bad. Naruto just has so many forms it's kinda hard to keep up.  

In any case has the mechanics of these orbs been explained or do you have info that would suggest they can erase anything?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 10, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Ah, yea I see. That's my bad. Naruto just has so many forms it's kinda hard to keep up.
> 
> In any case has the mechanics of these orbs been explained or do you have info that would suggest they can erase anything?


They’re literally stated to erase matter upon contact, just like Ōnoki’s Particle Release. Also, whatever gets erased by it can’t regenerate. Even the Edo Tensei regeneration was nullified by the orbs. If an Edo gets hit by them, it’s GG. Luffy has no way to counter the orbs, unless Haki somehow acts as natural energy. Obito can just shield himself with the orbs and use 4 Juubidamas.


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 10, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> They’re literally stated to erase matter upon contact, just like Ōnoki’s Particle Release. Also, whatever gets erased by it can’t regenerate. Even the Edo Tensei regeneration was nullified by the orbs. If an Edo gets hit by them, it’s GG. Luffy has no way to counter the orbs, unless Haki somehow acts as natural energy. Obito can just shield himself with the orbs and use 4 Juubidamas.


Eh, I'm not interested in the fight, luffy can literally blitz and one shot him, the orbs disappear when they die, so it's no big deal, just to get a consensus on what the orbs are capable of. 

Them erasing edos or the like isn't enough evidence to say that they can erase anything stronger than them unless it's mechanics are stated. Since know they're weak to natural energy, but literally anything can be natural energy.


----------



## Artist (Aug 12, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> They don't know he has those weaknesses
> Luffy is faster than them, stronger than them, and superior in all stats
> 
> And no they can't take out the God Tiers at their best


They'll find out by accident Itachi uses genjutsu normally, and Amaterasu would also work. Of course, if all Orochimaru's basic attacks are sword based (Which they are) he'll find out eventually. I'm talking about  Orochimaru at his peak with prep which means Edo Tensei prep which can beat God tiers.


----------



## Artist (Aug 12, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Ah, yea I see. That's my bad. Naruto just has so many forms it's kinda hard to keep up.
> 
> In any case has the mechanics of these orbs been explained or do you have info that would suggest they can erase anything?


----------



## Artist (Aug 12, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> They’re literally stated to erase matter upon contact, just like Ōnoki’s Particle Release. Also, whatever gets erased by it can’t regenerate. Even the Edo Tensei regeneration was nullified by the orbs. If an Edo gets hit by them, it’s GG. Luffy has no way to counter the orbs, unless Haki somehow acts as natural energy. Obito can just shield himself with the orbs and use 4 Juubidamas.


I heard the characters can use haki to sense what's in their surroundings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 12, 2022)

@Yagami Uchiha Also, never listen to a word Artist says either. In his case there isn't even the off-chance that he's saying something right.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

If Luffy touches a TSB he is dead.

Just because Naruto can deal with them doesn't mean someone weaker than him in Luffy can. I don't understand why this even needs to be mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> They’re literally stated to erase matter upon contact, just like Ōnoki’s Particle Release.


Atomization is not negating durability.

Stop listening to shit tier posters in the NBD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> Atomization is not negating durability.
> 
> Stop listening to shit tier posters in the NBD.


So you’re saying it’s possible to block such attacks w/o the necessary countermeasures (natural energy in this case?).


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 12, 2022)

atomization does have an energy yield iirc
it's just freakishly high compared to whatever you're disintegrating

I remember seeing someone run the numbers and even atomizing a regular human would have equivalent energy to level a city

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I remember seeing someone run the numbers and even atomizing a regular human would have equivalent energy to level a city


Checks out cause I am sure thats where basic Jinton lies at.


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> So you’re saying it’s possible to block such attacks w/o the necessary countermeasures (natural energy in this case?).


Literally anyone on Raikage level or higher straight up tanks that shit.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 12, 2022)

Gabriel Alves said:


> Weak samurai in naruto are already lightspeed.



Kishimoto's databooks are probably the worse databooks i have ever seen in my entire life, I think they aren't even called databooks, they are called fanbooks.

They are full of hyperbole, they lost all credibility the moment it stated Amaterasu was hotter than the sun or some shit like that. I still remember to this day the fanbook was used to claim Yata Mirror could tank a direct hit from the Death Star, I don't remember if the fanbook was used or just an in-manga claim that Yata redirects "everything" but that shit was insane. "Itachi beats Galactus" became a meme before memes existed as such for a reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> Literally anyone on Raikage level or higher straight up tanks that shit.


No one without some sort of sage or rikudo enhancement has ever tanked a tsb. Fucking edo Minato couldn't

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> Literally anyone on Raikage level or higher straight up tanks that shit.


Raikage TANKS Truth-Seeker Orbs!? Are you serious right now? You cannot tank them, they literally erase anything that doesn’t contain natural energy/six paths chakra. Even 8G Gai couldn’t touch them. Do you actually think that A4, who’s a literal fodder to 8G Gai, can touch them. Get real.


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Aug 12, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Eh, I'm not interested in the fight, luffy can literally blitz and one shot him, the orbs disappear when they die, so it's no big deal, just to get a consensus on what the orbs are capable of.
> 
> Them erasing edos or the like isn't enough evidence to say that they can erase anything stronger than them unless it's mechanics are stated. Since know they're weak to natural energy, but literally anything can be natural energy.


They’re literally stated to function like Iwagakure’s Particle Release, only that Gudodama’s are much more advanced. Instead of being made of 3 elements, they have 5 plus yin-yang. One does not simply “tank” a TSO unless he had natural energy/six paths chakra.


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> No one without some sort of sage or rikudo enhancement has ever tanked a tsb


I am talking about Jinton.

Why are TSBs suddenly brought up again? Whatever those do is completely unrelated to atomization.

You people are actually trolling equating TSBs to Jinton, the former needs you to be on post RCM Naruto level to tank while the later is City level with Giant Jinton being Mountain+.

jesus christ


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> I am talking about Jinton.
> 
> Why are TSBs suddenly brought up again? Whatever those do is completely unrelated to atomization.
> 
> ...


Iirc no one tanked jinton either


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Iirc no one tanked jinton either


Madara's Susano'o did

Not like it matters cause a Jinton block the size we've seen is plainly City level so below the likes of FRS which were face tanked by A3 despite elemental disadvantage.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> Madara's Susano'o did


That so?


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> That so?


iirc the later stages of Madara's Susano'o tanked a giant Jinton


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> iirc the later stages of Madara's Susano'o tanked a giant Jinton


I don't remember that at all tbh. Scans?


----------



## JayK (Aug 12, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> I don't remember that at all tbh. Scans?


I have better things to do than searching through the travesty that is Naruto for that specific page about a topic I hardly care about myself.

All that matters is that you can easily calc the energy value of Jinton which is quite significantly below FRS, this includes giant Jinton.

If you are that curious about it: you know the fight and it starts somewhere around 550.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 12, 2022)

JayK said:


> I have better things to do than searching through the travesty that is Naruto for that specific page about a topic I hardly care about myself.
> 
> All that matters is that you can easily calc the energy value of Jinton which is quite significantly below FRS, this includes giant Jinton.
> 
> If you are that curious about it: you know the fight and it starts somewhere around 550.


well then concession accepted

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 12, 2022)

giant jinton was only used once and madara's susano'o never tanked it.


----------



## Artist (Aug 14, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> @Yagami Uchiha Also, never listen to a word Artist says either. In his case there isn't even the off-chance that he's saying something right.


I'm right about this forum aren't I don't bother answering because I already know what you're going to say.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> They'll find out by accident Itachi uses genjutsu normally, and Amaterasu would also work. Of course, if all Orochimaru's basic attacks are sword based (Which they are) he'll find out eventually. I'm talking about  Orochimaru at his peak with prep which means Edo Tensei prep which can beat God tiers.


You're dismissing the fact that Luffy is superior to them in AP/Durability/Speed/Bitches my guy

Amaterasu is not doing shit it doesn't even work on the Naruto Chars weaker than Luffy

Genjutsu is useless, Chakra negs

Orochimaru is weaker than Law's son Kidd and is also fodder in his own Verse


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 14, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> You're dismissing the fact that Luffy is superior to them in AP/Durability/Speed/Bitches my guy
> 
> Amaterasu is not doing shit it doesn't even work on the Naruto Chars weaker than Luffy
> 
> ...


Tbf, Luffy can't deal with Amaterasu on a technical level. But no one's tagging him with it so... yeah


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Tbf, Luffy can't deal with Amaterasu on a technical level. But no one's tagging him with it so... yeah


I don't even know what's this supposed to mean. The thing that gave Karin a tan is going to give luffy a hard time?


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 14, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> I don't even know what's this supposed to mean. The thing that gave Karin a tan is going to give luffy a hard time?


He can't put it out is what I'm saying. Also amaterasu had full Bijuu Bee writhing in pain, and all Bijuu can walk off their bijuudama


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> He can't put it out is what I'm saying. Also amaterasu had full Bijuu Bee writhing in pain, and all Bijuu can walk off their bijuudama


Can't put it out? And what? It can't even penetrate his skin. Unless we're gonna start pulling some NLFs out.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 14, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Can't put it out? And what? It can't even penetrate his skin. Unless we're gonna start pulling some NLFs out.


It burns as hot as the sun itself!!!


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 14, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> It burns as hot as the sun itself!!!


Star heat resistant level Karin, you heard it here first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> He can't put it out is what I'm saying. Also amaterasu had full Bijuu Bee writhing in pain, and all Bijuu can walk off their bijuudama


Not only isn't it going to do shit even if he can't put it out, you'd be outright insane to think it's going to eat through his Haki coating which he can control. So yeah, he could just "shed" that layer at will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 14, 2022)

Artist said:


> I'm right about this forum aren't I don't bother answering because I already know what you're going to say.


What was I going to say? Elaborate.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 14, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Can't put it out? And what? It can't even penetrate his skin. Unless we're gonna start pulling some NLFs out.


What NLF? We're not gonna ignore the fact that Amaterasu had the hachibi writhing in pain



El Hermano said:


> Not only isn't it going to do shit even if he can't put it out, you'd be outright insane to think it's going to eat through his Haki coating which he can control. So yeah, he could just "shed" that layer at will.


Not if he gets hit by it before he can react, which wouldn't happen anyway. Future sight and being ridiculously faster than Itachi helps in that regard. Honestly I'm iffy on whether or not Amaterasu could hurt Luffy or not. Maybe not Itach's, but Sasuke's flames could burn him. Where does the OBD stand on Amaterasu making Bee scream?


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> What NLF? We're not gonna ignore the fact that Amaterasu had the hachibi writhing in pain
> 
> 
> Not if he gets hit by it before he can react, which wouldn't happen anyway. Future sight and being ridiculously faster than Itachi helps in that regard. Honestly I'm iffy on whether or not Amaterasu could hurt Luffy or not. Maybe not Itach's, but Sasuke's flames could burn him. Where does the OBD stand on Amaterasu making Bee scream?


Hachibi is literal fodder to luffy, how does this matter in any way whatsoever? 

Let me put it into perspective for you, hachibi is what? Country level or so? Literal Franky tier.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 14, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> Hachibi is literal fodder to luffy, how does this matter in any way whatsoever?
> 
> Let me put it into perspective for you, hachibi is what? Country level or so? Literal Franky tier.


I could've sworn he was continent level. my bad then


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 14, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> I could've sworn he was continent level. my bad then


I'm just assuming here, noone can keep up with naruto calcs anymore half of them don't even exist. 

But I'm pretty sure none of them scale to kurama. Although, continent level byself isn't enough for goofy, he took on Kaido's flame mode and overpowered it, Kaido is in the exatons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 15, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> What was I going to say? Elaborate.


Oh, El fuck face you're so up your own ass you don't realize that you're trapped. You can either agree with my comment which makes your comment irrelevant, or you can choose to disagree either way it's bad for you.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 15, 2022)

Artist said:


> Oh, El fuck face you're so up your own ass you don't realize that you're trapped. You can either agree with my comment which makes your comment irrelevant, or you can choose to disagree either way it's bad for you.


Lmao. _You_ telling anyone they have their head up their own ass is comedy gold.

The only thing bad for me in this conversation is the fact that I'm interacting with you to begin with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 15, 2022)

Piecesis said:


> I'm just assuming here, noone can keep up with naruto calcs anymore half of them don't even exist.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure none of them scale to kurama. Although, continent level byself isn't enough for goofy, he took on Kaido's flame mode and overpowered it, Kaido is in the exatons.


I thought Kaido was continent to multi continent at best, and hachibi scales to 50% kurama I think. He had that feat of tanking 9 tails' bijuudama in Naruto's mind


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 15, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> I thought Kaido was continent to multi continent at best, and hachibi scales to 50% kurama I think


Exatons is still Multi-continental. Just very high end. Almost moon level. IIRC

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 15, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> Kishimoto's databooks are probably the worse databooks i have ever seen in my entire life, I think they aren't even called databooks, they are called fanbooks.
> 
> They are full of hyperbole, they lost all credibility the moment it stated Amaterasu was hotter than the sun or some shit like that. I still remember to this day the fanbook was used to claim Yata Mirror could tank a direct hit from the Death Star, I don't remember if the fanbook was used or just an in-manga claim that Yata redirects "everything" but that shit was insane. "Itachi beats Galactus" became a meme before memes existed as such for a reason.


The sun has multiple layers. We can produce temperatures similar to the sun in industrial applications depending on which layer you're talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 15, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> The sun has multiple layers. We can produce temperatures similar to the sun in industrial applications depending on which layer you're talking about.



Fodder Samurai would not havu survived Amaterasu, regardless of the layer if it was true.


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 15, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> Fodder Samurai would not havu survived Amaterasu, regardless of the layer if it was true.


Fodder in One piece survived Kaido, Whitebeard, Big mom attacks. Not a good arguement.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 15, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> Fodder in One piece survived Kaido, Whitebeard, Big mom attacks. Not a good arguement.


Fodder survived Enel's El Thor
Fodder killed the Pirate King  
Fodder stalled Doflamingo

Don't compare One Piece fodder to Naruto fodder. One Piece fodder built different

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 15, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> Fodder in One piece survived Kaido, Whitebeard, Big mom attacks. Not a good arguement.


A sword penetrated Madara

Madara is sword level and Zoro is swordsman so Zoro solos Madara and Luffy > Zoro

Madara died to fodder Zetsu, Luffy solos the verse

Reactions: Funny 2 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 17, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> Lmao. _You_ telling anyone they have their head up their own ass is comedy gold.
> 
> The only thing bad for me in this conversation is the fact that I'm interacting with you to begin with.


You're actually pretty good at douching comments didn't expect that.


----------



## Artist (Aug 17, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> You're dismissing the fact that Luffy is superior to them in AP/Durability/Speed/Bitches my guy
> 
> Amaterasu is not doing shit it doesn't even work on the Naruto Chars weaker than Luffy
> 
> ...


Dude it was stated early in this thread that Luffy will never reach Moon level and Itachi's Susanoo still has a sword that can pierce or block anything in Naruto universe, but now there are Moon level God tiers so it includes them too now do you get it? Itachi reacted to KMC Naruto, KMC Naruto reacted to Madara and Juubito who is just as fast if not faster than Luffy. You're probably talking a sick, weakened, or bedridden Orochimaru I'm talking about 100% healthy Orochimaru. Also, Naruto characters have the Hax advantage so unless Luffy has some hax to stop it Amaterasu GG.


----------



## Artist (Aug 17, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Fodder survived Enel's El Thor
> Fodder killed the Pirate King
> Fodder stalled Doflamingo
> 
> Don't compare One Piece fodder to Naruto fodder. One Piece fodder built different


Naruto Fodder survived 4 War arcs and Tailed Beast attacks, and 1 of those Wars had the God Tiers in it spamming their strongest attacks.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 17, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> A sword penetrated Madara
> 
> Madara is sword level and Zoro is swordsman so Zoro solos Madara and Luffy > Zoro
> 
> Madara died to fodder Zetsu, Luffy solos the verse


Black fused with Obito >>>> White you should know that by now.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> Dude it was stated early in this thread that Luffy will never reach Moon level and Itachi's Susanoo still has a sword that can pierce or block anything in Naruto universe, but now there are Moon level God tiers so it includes them to now do you get it? Itachi reacted to KMC Naruto, KMC Naruto reacted to Madara and Juubito who is just as fast if not faster than Luffy. You're probably talking a sick, weakened, or bedridden Orochimaru I'm talking about 100% healthy Orochimaru. Also, Naruto characters have the Hax advantage so unless Luffy has some hax to stop it Amaterasu GG.


So someone stating that Luffy will never reach Moon level is facts now???

Itachi's sword isn't doing shit, Itachi and Orochimaru are still alive

He's literally a fucking snail to him, why are you ignoring the speed difference

Orochimaru is literal fodder to the Verse, why else you think he's a fucking docile breedable dog? it's because he's ass and can't beat anyone in a fight

Amaterasu is as useful as Karin, Amaterasu isn't even hax  it's just dogshit wank

Naruto Characters max out at faster than the eye can see and wall level

One Piece chars are ROAR MFTL++ and Multi Galaxy busters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 17, 2022)

Artist said:


> Naruto Fodder survived 4 War arcs and Tailed Beast attacks, and 1 of those Wars had the God Tiers in it spamming their strongest attacks.


Naruto Fodder survived Tailed Beast attacks due to the protection of the Kyubi chakra cloak
Try again  

Also, who says Luffy would never reach moon level?


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 17, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Naruto Fodder survived Tailed Beast attacks *due to the protection of the Kyubi chakra cloak*
> Try again


Oooo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 17, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> So someone stating that Luffy will never reach Moon level is facts now???
> 
> Itachi's sword isn't doing shit, Itachi and Orochimaru are still alive
> 
> ...


Vender decken throws a sun at them GG

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kayz (Aug 17, 2022)

Too many Naruto God tiers and certain haxes are too much for Luffy or OPverse to deal with. Lol, @ some of the desperation of bringing up low feats to downscale Naruto verse. Someone even brought up Sakura as if that would do anything. It's either outlier or you upscale Sakura because Kaguya already has established durability feats.

Narutoverse' dominance continues since bijuumode, 2012. I don't see OP ever taking over even with overinflated calcs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't think it's crazy to think G5 Luffy beating 8-gates Guy, what OPverse lacks is hax, physical stats wise they aren't inferior.


----------



## Artist (Aug 19, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> So someone stating that Luffy will never reach Moon level is facts now???
> 
> Itachi's sword isn't doing shit, Itachi and Orochimaru are still alive
> 
> ...


By the way things on this site works yeah. What's that supposed to mean? It's because it only exists do to this ignoring Naruto characters light speed feats. . How is Amateratsu not hax?  okay.


----------



## Artist (Aug 19, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Naruto Fodder survived Tailed Beast attacks due to the protection of the Kyubi chakra cloak
> Try again
> 
> Also, who says Luffy would never reach moon level?


That only buffed X10 each character with healing ability which even end of part 1 Sasuke was able to beat End of part1 Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>all 10 bijuu now?




Look at posts 57 & 58.


----------



## kayz (Aug 19, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> I don't think it's crazy to think G5 Luffy beating 8-gates Guy, what OPverse lacks is hax, physical stats wise they aren't inferior.


Physical stat-wise, they are still inferior.

Naruto crushed Toneri's multi-km moon-slicer with his hand. And there are even stronger people than Naruto.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> That only buffed X10 each character with healing ability which even end of part 1 Sasuke was able to beat End of part1 Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>all 10 bijuu now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh please. It amped them all-round. Chakra and physical stats. Fodders straight up survived attacks they weren't meant to survive and attributed it to the cloak

Because a chakra cloak from P1 Naruto who was using Kurama brainlessly is equal to Perfect Jinchuriki cloak.  
I guess CE Sasuke >>> Deidera because he drew blood from Gaara directly
P1 Naruto >>> Itachi and Sasuke cause he almost one-shotted Kabuto with newly formed Rasengan.


I'm not seriously asking who thinks Luffy won't reach moon level. Do people really think that? He sits at exatons right now, just a bit away from moon level. Do people think this amount of power would destroy the Redline?


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 19, 2022)

kayz said:


> Physical stat-wise, they are still inferior.
> 
> Naruto crushed Toneri's multi-km moon-slicer with his hand. And there are even stronger people than Naruto.


Naruto crushed Toneri's moon-slicer with his hand by gathering all his chakra into that hand. How many people have stronger chakra than Naruto?


----------



## kayz (Aug 19, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Naruto crushed Toneri's moon-slicer with his hand by gathering all his chakra into that hand. How many people have stronger chakra than Naruto?


Isshiki (Jigen), Kaguya, Daemon, Code, Hagoromo... and counting.

Plus, Naruto released Kurama chakra cloak prior. He wasn't using all chakra at once.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 19, 2022)

kayz said:


> Isshiki, Kaguya, Daemon, Code, Hagoromo... and counting.
> 
> Plus, Naruto released Kurama cloak prior. He wasn't using all chakra at once.


Everybody you mentioned are god-tiers, one of whom gave Naruto his powers.

Naruto went out of the cloak cause he gathered all his chakra into his arm.


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 19, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Everybody you mentioned are god-tiers, one of whom gave Naruto his powers.
> 
> Naruto went out of the cloak cause he gathered all his chakra into his arm.


No shit. He just answered your question


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 19, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> I don't think it's crazy to think G5 Luffy beating 8-gates Guy, what OPverse lacks is hax, physical stats wise they aren't inferior.





kayz said:


> Physical stat-wise, they are still inferior.





accountmaker said:


> No shit. He just answered your question


I thought he was talking about Shinobi, not god-tiers. Death Gate Guy is still a Shinobi, not an alien god.
My bad for the misunderstanding


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> By the way things on this site works yeah. What's that supposed to mean? It's because it only exists do to this ignoring Naruto characters light speed feats. . How is Amateratsu not hax?  okay.


Naruto doesn’t have light speed feats

make a Meta thread if you literally think so that’s how this works

show me proof that Amaterasu is hax


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 19, 2022)

Artist said:


> That only buffed X10 each character with healing ability which even end of part 1 Sasuke was able to beat End of part1 Sasuke >>>>>>>>>>all 10 bijuu now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Naruto's Alliance chakra cloak was remarked as being more more powerful in terms of chakra quality and quantity. It was so much stronger that Hinata was able to block the Juubi with a  single air palm


----------



## Boruto (Aug 19, 2022)

kayz said:


> Narutoverse' dominance continues since bijuumode, 2012. I don't see OP ever taking over even with overinflated calcs.


Nope. If the current planet size here sticks, OP will almost certainly shit on Naruto by the end.


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 19, 2022)

Boruto said:


> Nope. If the current planet size here sticks, OP will almost certainly shit on Naruto by the end.


Lol the planet size has been challenged and no one can give a legitimate reason why it even makes sense.


----------



## Boruto (Aug 19, 2022)

>Total: 17 (members: 15, guests: 2)

I didn’t know the OBD still had this many people looking at individual threads


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 19, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> Lol the planet size has been challenged and no one can give a legitimate reason why it even makes sense.


Don’t confuse ignoring bad faith for legitimate challenge 

Like I’ve said elsewhere though, I’m gonna post what I post. Bitching herein that occurs doesn’t really concern me. Been doing this for a decade, hearing the same shit repackaged by someone new and being expected to do the same old song and dance just isn’t something I’m going to personally entertain *shrugs*


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 19, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> Lol the planet size has been challenged and no one can give a legitimate reason why it even makes sense.


What you mean my queen

You’re saying bullshit without making a Metadome Thread about One Piece’s Planet

Go make one right now and watch it fail like your FPS Sharingan Calc


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 19, 2022)

Boruto said:


> >Total: 17 (members: 15, guests: 2)
> 
> I didn’t know the OBD still had this many people looking at individual threads


There’s a lot of TikTok Users iirc


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 19, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> What you mean my queen
> 
> You’re saying bullshit without making a Metadome Thread about One Piece’s Planet


Someone already did and CT ran away from his comments. 


Kingdom Come said:


> Go make one right now and watch it fail like your FPS Sharingan Calc


It hasn't failed yet. The people responding don't even know wtf they are talking about.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 19, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Fodder survived Enel's El Thor
> Fodder killed the Pirate King
> Fodder stalled Doflamingo
> 
> Don't compare One Piece fodder to Naruto fodder. One Piece fodder built different


Lmfaoo


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 19, 2022)

Luffy probably stops around juubi level openents,after that Naruto tiers got fan fiction levels of power creep ,but judging by how oda is doing things OP might follow suit . Only top tiers are stopping luffy


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Bruh please. It amped them all-round. Chakra and physical stats. Fodders straight up survived attacks they weren't meant to survive and attributed it to the cloak
> 
> Because a chakra cloak from P1 Naruto who was using Kurama brainlessly is equal to Perfect Jinchuriki cloak.
> I guess CE Sasuke >>> Deidera because he drew blood from Gaara directly
> ...


And this saved them from the tree that eats Tailed Beast chakra? Why didn't that just kill all the fodder? Not to mention the 10 Tails attacks which is stronger than all Tailed Beast combined and what does the fodder army have 1 tail cl;oak of the 9 Tailed fox how cute, they're strong enough to be the 10 Tail's toothpick. What the fuck is even that? What the hell is this even a comparison to?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Naruto doesn’t have light speed feats
> 
> make a Meta thread if you literally think so that’s how this works
> 
> show me proof that Amaterasu is hax


And One Piece doesn't have Galaxy-level characters. You want to be Bleach so badly  even by my high standards for OP this is stretching it. The fact that it can burn things at hotter than the Sun temperatures should be enough and the fact that it burns fire.


----------



## Artist (Aug 21, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> Huh? Naruto's Alliance chakra cloak was remarked as being more more powerful in terms of chakra quality and quantity. It was so much stronger that Hinata was able to block the Juubi with a  single air palm


More powerful than the 10 tails? Yeah sure why not?


----------



## Piecesis (Aug 21, 2022)

Artist said:


> And One Piece doesn't have Galaxy-level characters. You want to be Bleach so badly  even by my high standards for OP this is stretching it. The fact that it can burn things at hotter than the Sun temperatures should be enough and the fact that it burns fire.


Anime OP shits all over Bleach and Nardo together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 21, 2022)

they will never be able to compare to the wonders of toeiland

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Aug 21, 2022)

Luffy is currently Large country level + so something above the Juubi is where Luffy is


----------



## MarF (Aug 21, 2022)

Always funny to see someone bring up Amaterasu burning hotter than the sun. As if that is even remotely impressive.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 21, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> Luffy is currently Large country level + so something above the Juubi is where Luffy is


We don't go by VSbattle stats here.
EDIT: Actually just checked and even VSbattles have him at multi-continent at this point. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Aug 21, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> We don't go by VSbattle stats here.
> EDIT: Actually just checked and even VSbattles have him at multi-continent at this point. Lol.


I’m using my own scaling


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 21, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> I’m using my own scaling


I'm afraid your own scaling is irrelevant in this section.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Aug 21, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> I'm afraid your own scaling is irrelevant in this section.


Well it’s what I’m using. No helping it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 21, 2022)

CoopoNitro7 said:


> Well it’s what I’m using. No helping it


You could respect the consensus within the section you're debating in or at least attempt to dispute it in the meta section/appropriate thread.

And If you're already going to use your own stats in this discussion you should at least provide the reasoning for said results/elaborate on how you've achieved them since they're different from the those of the accepted calculations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 21, 2022)

MarF said:


> Always funny to see someone bring up Amaterasu burning hotter than the sun. As if that is even remotely impressive.


It's obviously Sun level that's why, anything above ONE PIECE!!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeah every website has One Piece at Multi Cont now.

The Luffy and Law feat at VS. BATTLE kind surprised me ngl


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 21, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah every website has One Piece at Multi Cont now.
> 
> The Luffy and Law feat at VS. BATTLE kind surprised me ngl


You should check out their Bleach upgrades


----------



## kayz (Aug 21, 2022)

This thread still alive?

Are we waiting for Luffy to jump above 4 zettatons of Six paths power?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2022)

MarF said:


> Always funny to see someone bring up Amaterasu burning hotter than the sun. As if that is even remotely impressive.


Why isn't it?


----------



## Artist (Aug 22, 2022)

El Hermano said:


> We don't go by VSbattle stats here.
> EDIT: Actually just checked and even VSbattles have him at multi-continent at this point. Lol.


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Aug 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> Explain your logic.


Anime OP(SHs) fought to a standstill, Goku(and his gang) and Toriko(and his gang), both of whom should destroy Naruto and Bleach. And the SHs weren't even close to being the strongest in the OP verse
To give y'all the edge in debates, we restrict them to manga version only.  

We're magnanimous, we know. You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> Thank you for proving my point.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarF (Aug 22, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why isn't it?



Because the sun isn't that hot. It's surface temp is around 5500 °C and even it's core is "only" around 15 million °C.

The epicenter of a nuclear explosion has a peak temperature in the hundreds of millions of °C.

Even if the databook meant the temp of the suns core, rather than it's surface, Ama wouldn't damage someone like current Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Anime OP(SHs) fought to a standstill, Goku(and his gang) and Toriko(and his gang), both of whom should destroy Naruto and Bleach. And the SHs weren't even close to being the strongest in the OP verse
> To give y'all the edge in debates, we restrict them to manga version only.
> 
> We're magnanimous, we know. You're welcome


I know what you're talking about. Isn't that fanfiction even if it isn't Goku stopped racing the others (Which he was winning by the way) to fight them at the same in his SSJ form? Luffy even admitted that they were nothing compared to him during the race.


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2022)

Confused? Good.


----------



## Artist (Aug 24, 2022)

MarF said:


> Because the sun isn't that hot. It's surface temp is around 5500 °C and even it's core is "only" around 15 million °C.
> 
> The epicenter of a nuclear explosion has a peak temperature in the hundreds of millions of °C.
> 
> Even if the databook meant the temp of the suns core, rather than it's surface, Ama wouldn't damage someone like current Luffy.


Yeah, nowhere is it stated they just meant the surface. Or they could've meant the whole Sun. Why, are you doing that Galaxy-level OP thing too?


----------



## MarF (Aug 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> Yeah, nowhere is it stated they just meant the surface. Or they could've meant the whole Sun.



The hottest part of the sun reaches 15 million °C. That's the highest you can argue for Amaterasu's temperature if you wanna run with the databook hype.



Artist said:


> Why, are you doing that Galaxy-level OP thing too?


No and I've also got no idea what you're referring to.

Luffy scales to single digit exatons and mach ~340k. These are the accepted stats for him here in the OBD.


----------



## Artist (Aug 25, 2022)

MarF said:


> The hottest part of the sun reaches 15 million °C. That's the highest you can argue for Amaterasu's temperature if you wanna run with the databook hype.
> 
> 
> No and I've also got no idea what you're referring to.
> ...


The statement says hotter than the sun, so that's the minimum it can be. I thought you might be referring to the same thing as Kingdom Come. And what is that in DC and named speed?


----------



## accountmaker (Aug 26, 2022)

Amaterasu debates in 2022. Ya love to see it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 26, 2022)

Are people trying to bring up lightspeed Haku again? I'm reading this thing from the halfway point. Is the delusionade addicts still going strong with that  ?


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 26, 2022)

Also imagine debating about Amaterasu   .


----------



## Bee 24 (Aug 26, 2022)

Let the argument for Amatersu die already, it hasn't done anything worth of note. It's such a disrespect to the Shinto goddess it's base off of.


----------



## Steven (Aug 26, 2022)

Whats stopping Itachi from casting a Continentsize Amaterasu?


----------



## GregSteve (Aug 26, 2022)

Steven said:


> Whats stopping Itachi from casting a Continentsize Amaterasu?


Him being dead

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 27, 2022)

Bee 24 said:


> Let the argument for Amatersu die already, it hasn't done anything worth of note. It's such a disrespect to the Shinto goddess it's base off of.


It harmed the Juubi and vaporized its flesh.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 27, 2022)

Bee 24 said:


> Let the argument for Amatersu die already, it hasn't done anything worth of note. It's such a disrespect to the Shinto goddess it's base off of.


It's a disrespect to Hiei as well. Nibba would be disgusted by fodderatsu  .


----------



## SSMG (Aug 27, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> It harmed the Juubi and vaporized its flesh.



So did katons used by fodder...


----------



## Artist (Aug 28, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> Are people trying to bring up lightspeed Haku again? I'm reading this thing from the halfway point. Is the delusionade addicts still going strong with that  ?


Imagine reading something and only understanding one word We are currently talking about Luffy's speed keep up derpster.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Aug 28, 2022)

Artist said:


> Imagine reading something and only understanding one word We are currently talking about Luffy's speed keep up derpster.


>delusionade addict talking about understanding words

>Missed the "I'm at the halfway point"


Reading is hard for Nardo stans like you. I understand   .


----------



## JayK (Aug 28, 2022)

kiranarusaku9738 said:


> It harmed the Juubi and vaporized its flesh.


When did Itachi's basic bitch Amaterasu hurt the Juubi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kiranarusaku9738 (Aug 28, 2022)

JayK said:


> When did Itachi's basic bitch Amaterasu hurt the Juubi?


Healthy Itachi scales to pre curse seal amped Sasuke. They would have comparable Amaterasu's.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Aug 28, 2022)

From where is he gonna enter Naruto? Front or back? Which orifice to be exact?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JayDox (Aug 28, 2022)

Orochibuto said:


> Kishimoto's databooks are probably the worse databooks i have ever seen in my entire life, I think they aren't even called databooks, they are called fanbooks.
> 
> They are full of hyperbole, they lost all credibility the moment it stated Amaterasu was hotter than the sun or some shit like that. I still remember to this day the fanbook was used to claim Yata Mirror could tank a direct hit from the Death Star, I don't remember if the fanbook was used or just an in-manga claim that Yata redirects "everything" but that shit was insane. "Itachi beats Galactus" became a meme before memes existed as such for a reason.


The sun shrunk down isn't that impressive energy yield wise IIRC Amaterasu can be hotter than it and it would mean shit all for the verses scaling.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Aug 28, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> From where is he gonna enter Naruto? Front or back? Which orifice to be exact?


Behind him

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 29, 2022)

TrueG 37 said:


> >delusionade addict talking about understanding words
> 
> >Missed the "I'm at the halfway point"
> 
> ...


Like I said you drunk we're currently talking about Luffy's speed catch-up.

Oh, I didn't know you were a Naruto stan sorry I tend to not pick on people like you because you have it hard enough already.


----------



## Artist (Aug 31, 2022)

TrueG 37​JayK​Ushiromiya Battler​Kingdom Come​Insulting an anime, you can't beat in a debate? Is that what's good in the streets these days? Professional debaters everyone. Can I do it too or is it just you guys that are allowed to do it?


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

Luffy fodderizes the whole verse.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 19, 2022)

Nice necro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 19, 2022)

God damn I thought this Thread was recent

but realized recent Threads aren't even 2 pages...

except Threads involving Artist

9 PAGES AND 6 PAGES OF ILLUSIONAL MOON LET'S GOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Blocky said:


> Luffy can probaby beat up BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke now. Hell, even Hashirama.
> 
> But probaby stop at Juubi-level characters


Nah he’s just below Founders level (which is the Hashirama/EMS Madara/EMS PS Sasuke2BSM Naruto). The founders were capable of straight up continental level destruction and BSM Naruto/EMS Sasuke were keeping up with the like of Juubito who was easily capable of casual continental level power output and was the jinchuriki of the 10 tails who is stated verbatim to be able to cause multi continental level destruction.

Luffy is a fucking beast and takes out anybody beneath Founders level and can push the founders level characters to high diff. That being said he still would ultimately lose.


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 19, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Yeah, Death Battle put him at 12x light speed for dodging Pacista laser.
> 
> Sanji won against hypothetical 8th Gate Lee (scale to 8th Gate Guy) because of huge speed difference (scaling to Luffy).


Bro you are quoting death battles on YouTube as evidence????


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> God damn I thought this Thread was recent
> 
> but realized recent Threads aren't even 2 pages...
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Bro you are quoting death battles that n YouTube as evidence????


Luffy>Naruto who couldn't even dodge borutos existence

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Nah he’s just below Founders level (which is the Hashirama/EMS Madara/EMS PS Sasuke2BSM Naruto). The founders were capable of straight up continental level destruction and BSM Naruto/EMS Sasuke were keeping up with the like of Juubito who was easily capable of casual continental level power output and was the jinchuriki of the 10 tails who is stated verbatim to be able to cause multi continental level destruction.
> 
> Luffy is a fucking beast and takes out anybody beneath Founders level and can push the founders level characters to high diff. That being said he still would ultimately lose.


Interesting take capa, maybe if it were dressrosa island I would've agreed. But sadly we're talking about a god.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Luffy>Naruto who couldn't even dodge borutos existence


Ooooo ouch


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Interesting take capa, maybe if it were dressrosa island I would've agreed. But sadly we're talking about a god.


Naruto is stronger than the god of shinobi tho


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Naruto is stronger than the god of shinobi tho


Shitty tier that kishimoto used to hype fodder

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Shitty tier that kishimoto used to hype fodder


Aaaaannnndd reported for trolling.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Aaaaannnndd reported for trolling.


Your lucky I can't report you for not giving a fuck about your statement

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Shitty tier that kishimoto used to hype fodder


With better feats than most of one piece, damn even fodder could solo OP


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> With better feats than most of one piece, damn even fodder could solo OP


I'll wait till mfs actually learn how to use internal destruction(who isn't in the hyuga clan) or when hiruzen and hashirama learn how to actually be relevant to their story.


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I'll wait till mfs actually learn how to use internal destruction or when hiruzen and hashirama learn how to actually be relevant to their story.


They don't need that pussy shit lol..Only Luffag needed it because he wasn't strong enough to take down his opponents like a man. Hashi and Hiru were fundamental to the story and served a pivotal role in the last arc. 2 of 4 Fucking yonko were essentially filler used to hype up Luffy lmao cause he needed it


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 19, 2022)

luffy cant be hurt without haki

so he takes no damage from sasuke/naruto

that being said, he's susceptible to genjutsu 

question becomes if haki rules apply when abilities like tsukuyumi are used


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> luffy cant be hurt without haki
> 
> so he takes no damage from sasuke/naruto
> 
> ...


You're either trolling or retarded, or both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> They don't need that pussy shit lol..Only Luffag needed it because he wasn't strong enough to take down his opponents like a man. Hashi and Hiru were fundamental to the story and served a pivotal role in the last arc. 2 of 4 Fucking yonko were essentially filler used to hype up Luffy lmao cause he needed it


Needed it and still can harm organs with ease.  Couple taps to narutos heart and he's dying.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> You're either trolling or retarded, or both.


He's probably talking about meele/physical punches.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> You're either trolling or retarded, or both.



sasuke would really run out of chakra before he realized water based jutsu work


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> He's probably talking about meele/physical punches.



and OP said no boruto


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 19, 2022)

W


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> and OP said no boruto


I guess the boruto verse lives to see another day


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Needed it and still can harm organs with ease.  Couple taps to narutos heart and he's dying.


Yeah needed it cause he can't do shit lol. Luffy couldn't touch him, or hurt him even with internal damage lmao



Unresponsive said:


> He's probably talking about meele/physical punches.


 Luffy can get hurt by slashes, shredding attacks which the rasengan is, explosions a la bijuudama and any attack that goes beyond is threshold. it's a nlf to assume he's immune to all blunt damage anyway



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> sasuke would really run out of chakra before he realized water based jutsu work


Definitely retarded


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 19, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Yeah needed it cause he can't do shit lol. Luffy couldn't touch him, or hurt him even with internal damage lmao
> 
> 
> Luffy can get hurt by slashes, shredding attacks which the rasengan is, explosions a la bijuudama and any attack that goes beyond is threshold. it's a nlf to assume he's immune to all blunt damage anyway
> ...



say you're a narutard without forming an argument of your own 

i accept your admission of defeat


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 19, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> W
> 
> I guess the boruto verse lives to see another day



boruto power levels are basically senseless ass pulls imo 

series is a joke


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> say you're a narutard without forming an argument of your own
> 
> i accept your admission of defeat


whatever retard lol


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Yeah needed it cause he can't do shit lol. Luffy couldn't touch him, or hurt him even with internal damage lmao
> 
> 
> Luffy can get hurt by slashes, shredding attacks which the rasengan is, explosions a la bijuudama and any attack that goes beyond is threshold. it's a nlf to assume he's immune to all blunt damage anyway
> ...


 

Luffy can but I doubt he will allow it to happen especially from someone who hardly was faster than him in his early days, he was shown to be able to make damage a lot weaker by shaping his body like the attack or to completely make it ineffective he just coats himself with haki. Shouldn't be an nlf but I don't feel like arguing about that right now.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> whatever retard lol



suck my dick lol


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

im not michelle obama bitch, go low im going lower @accountmaker


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Luffy can


die? Agreed


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> suck my dick lol


No retard


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> im not michelle obama bitch, @accountmaker


Clearly, retard.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> die? Agreed
> 
> No retard



yo momma bitch boy


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

btw i have nothing but time tonight

lets goooooooooo


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

no more flaming or you'll get banned


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> die? Agreed


Sadly he has reality warping abilities+the ability to revive himself+the ability to restart his heart.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 20, 2022)

Wtf is going on?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Sadly he has reality warping abilities+the ability to revive himself+the ability to restart his heart.


Thankfully Naruto is stronger, faster, and Luffy nearly lost to someone Naruto could floss Kurama's teeth with despite his "reality warping". man you're warped if you think Naruto doesn't rip Luffy in half lmao


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> no more flaming or you'll get banned



its 'kay

that staff owe me anyway


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Thankfully Naruto is stronger, faster, and Luffy nearly lost to someone Naruto could floss Kurama's teeth with despite his "reality warping". man you're warped if you think Naruto doesn't rip Luffy in half lmao



i knew you were gonna pussy out in the end 

smh


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Thankfully Naruto is stronger, faster, and Luffy nearly lost to someone Naruto could floss Kurama's teeth with despite his "reality warping". man you're warped if you think Naruto doesn't rip Luffy in half lmao


"faster". Luffy is faster, smarter, probably more stronger in terms of brute strength, a counter to naruto.

If naruto fought kaidou, I don't think we would get boruto.

You must be stuck in a genjutsu if you think luffy doesn't turn naruto into one of these.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> "faster". Luffy is faster, smarter, probably more stronger in terms of brute strength, a counter to naruto.
> 
> If naruto fought kaidou, I don't think we would get boruto.
> 
> You must be in a genjutsu if you think luffy doesn't turn naruto into one of these.


Yes, Naruto is stronger, faster and a better battle strategist than Luffy. He turns Luffy into one of these

If Naruto fought Kaido, the latter would get his wish of seeing Oden again in the after life, and wano would've ended in 1 chapter, making it the best arc in the whole series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Yes, Naruto is stronger, faster and a better battle strategist than Luffy. He turns Luffy into one of these
> 
> If Naruto fought Kaido, the latter would get his wish of seeing Oden again in the after life, and wano would've ended in 1 chapter, making it the best arc in the whole series


With what speed feats? bro still getting packed up in boruto, no wonder why luffy smokes on kurama the power booster. 

Stronger is debatable since we're talking about naruto shippuden and naruto.

Bro realized he's wrong and posted a picture of kurama.

Naruto would've got that madara treatment and luffy will come out to rescue him.Naruto is not only slower but has nothing to counter kaidou's crazy durability if he even touches him.

Let's just hope kaidous usual tradition of holding back doesn't end naruto in a split second, we don't want another uzamaki turning into a donut now do we


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> With what speed feats? bro still getting packed up in boruto, no wonder why luffy smokes on kurama the power booster.
> 
> Stronger is debatable since we're talking about naruto shippuden and naruto.
> 
> ...


Ninja get Luffy's island level ass the fuck outta here. Naruto literally sends a clone to solo the strawhats lmao


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Ninja get Luffy's island level ass the fuck outta here. Naruto literally sends a clone to solo the strawhats lmao


Multi Continental luffy>The entire cast of Pucca
Wait till he finds out that someone with has dura neg>narutos insides


That clone runs away and tells naruto how scary chopper was. Naruto pulls up and gets oneshotted by usopp.


----------



## MarF (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> With what speed feats? bro still getting packed up in boruto, no wonder why luffy smokes on kurama the power booster.



Both Naruto's and Luffy's highest calced speed feat are around mach 340k and both have forms of sensing/CoO to aid them in combat. There isn't any significant speed gap between them.



Unresponsive said:


> Stronger is debatable since we're talking about naruto shippuden and naruto.
> 
> Bro realized he's wrong and posted a picture of kurama.



TL Naruto and stronger are now planet+ level in dc and dura. Toneri got an upgrade and Naruto both tanked his strongest attack, he also overpowered it in a direct clash.



Unresponsive said:


> Naruto would've got that madara treatment and luffy will come out to rescue him.Naruto is not only slower but has nothing to counter kaidou's crazy durability if he even touches him.
> 
> Let's just hope kaidous usual tradition of holding back doesn't end naruto in a split second, we don't want another uzamaki turning into a donut now do we


The highest we can scale kaidou/Luffy to is multi continent level(single to double digit exatons) from MF Whitebeard. Naruto scales to planet+ level(~1 yottaton), there's a significant gap in their dc and dura.

Naruto also had an attack that ignores durability since learning Sage Mode btw.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Luffy>Naruto who couldn't even dodge borutos existence


Why would he want to dodge that Hinata probably feels too good in bed.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 20, 2022)

Artist said:


> Why would he want to dodge that Hinata probably feels too good in bed.


How you know that? You been watching Naruto porn?


----------



## Artist (Nov 20, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> How you know that? You been watching Naruto porn?


No comment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Multi Continental luffy>The entire cast of Pucca
> Wait till he finds out that someone with has dura neg>narutos insides
> 
> 
> That clone runs away and tells naruto how scary chopper was. Naruto pulls up and gets oneshotted by usopp.


Naruto splats Luffy across multiple continents, sure. Naruto sends a clone to deal it with because we both know Luffy ain't touching him. How are you this obtuse  Are all OP fans this dumb?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Naruto splats Luffy across multiple continents, sure. Naruto sends a clone to deal it with because we both know Luffy ain't touching him. How are you this obtuse  Are all OP fans this dumb?


don't be like this

Naruto ain't even wood level, he loses to weed that he smokes
Luffy shows him how it's done


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> don't be like this
> 
> Naruto ain't even wood level, he loses to weed that he smokes
> Luffy shows him how it's done


Well Naruto's wood can level continents as seen with Hashirama so you have a point. Luffy shows the back of his head as he runs away


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

In all seriousness Naruto does beat Luffy. He's small planet at a minimum and current luffy caps at multicontinent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Nov 20, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Bro you are quoting death battles that n YouTube as evidence????


Top tier OP characters can hang with Kizaru, they are at least light speed in combat.


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 20, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Top tier OP characters can hang with Kizaru, they are at least light speed in combat.


You literally ignored my post completely. You are literally quoting a YouTube death battle video as evidence… You cannot be this braindead, there is just no fucking way.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Nov 20, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> You literally ignored my post completely. You are literally quoting a YouTube death battle video as evidence… You cannot be this braindead, there is just no fucking way.


Death Battle is not that bad, most of their results are correct.


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> suck my dick lol


You have no dick flower

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 20, 2022)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> Death Battle is not that bad, most of their results are correct.


Reported for mental illness.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

MarF said:


> Both Naruto's and Luffy's highest calced speed feat are around mach 340k and both have forms of sensing/CoO to aid them in combat. There isn't any significant speed gap between them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't make sense for Luffys highest "speed calc" to be something he did since the beginning of TS.
That would technically mean Luffy hasn't gotten faster which we know doesn't make sense at all, so there is some gap if we're using both characters at their peak.

Luffy without using observation haki was able to perceive light and dodge it quite easily then proceeded to call it "too slow".
This happened at the beginning of TS

Luffy then goes on to fight kaidou for the first time and got blitzed with no time to react and loses, the second fight and this time luffy is able to dodge the attack but still calls thunder bagua too fast. Kaidou should be FTL, luffy then goes on to fight him for the third time and manages to not only keep up with him but even blitzed him for a bit.

He also fights on par with a drunken kaido which is a stronger+faster version of kaido.
So the speed gap is huge by a large amount, according to my friend mach 845K is LS.
Luffy should at least be LS-FTL in snakeman-Gear 5.

Now I can't say much for naruto  since I don't know what feat was used when he got that speed feat calced.


Luffy being faster is a huge advantage, regardless of narutos durability he is still getting hit by internal attacks.
You can make whatever case you want about ap and exterior durability but naruto has little to no interior durability so in a couple of shots he will most likely be either killed or knocked out.



Frog Strike takes some time for naruto to even use but I forgot about that attack.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Bro you are quoting death battles that n YouTube as evidence????


Oh dear


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> It doesn't make sense for Luffys highest "speed calc" to be something he did since the beginning of TS.
> That would technically mean Luffy hasn't gotten faster which we know doesn't make sense at all, so there is some gap if we're using both characters at their peak.
> 
> Luffy without using observation haki was able to perceive light and dodge it quite easily then proceeded to call it "too slow".
> ...


You’re a clueless OP fancuck… Nobody is buying your complete garbage.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

@Capa13 noob


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> You’re a clueless OP fancuck… Nobody is buying your complete garbage.


Looks like the narutofanboy completely lost it.


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Looks like the narutofanboy completely lost it.


You have replied to every single person that has advocated for Naruto on this thread and you spend all day in the One Piece section….


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Naruto splats Luffy across multiple continents, sure. Naruto sends a clone to deal it with because we both know Luffy ain't touching him. How are you this obtuse  Are all OP fans this dumb?


Luffy then bounces back and blitzes that fodder.

Who is "we" The only one who has that mindset is you. Luffy proceeds to tell naruto that talk no jutsu is an attack that even buggy can destroy.

Let's just hope naruto doesn't get twoshotted by usopp


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Steven said:


> You have no dick flower


legit thought he was a girl tbh. still do


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> You have replied to every single person that has advocated for Naruto on this thread and you spend all day in the One Piece section….


"every" no I haven't. I just stay in the one piece section but also visit other places. Keep crying though


----------



## accountmaker (Nov 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Luffy then bounces back and blitzes that fodder.
> 
> Who is "we" The only one who has that mindset is you. Luffy proceeds to tell naruto that talk no jutsu is an attack that even buggy can destroy.
> 
> Let's just hope naruto doesn't get twoshotted by usopp


Shut the fuck up nnja


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 20, 2022)

accountmaker said:


> Shut the fuck up nnja


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2022)

Great Thread lol


----------



## kayz (Nov 20, 2022)

Why is this thread still open? Narutoverse is still ways out of Luffy or OP's league. The best OP comes to is the top tiers. God tiers are too much.


----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2022)

What's this? Did Accountmaker just switch sides?


----------



## Artist (Nov 21, 2022)

kayz said:


> Why is this thread still open? Narutoverse is still ways out of Luffy or OP's league. The best OP comes to is the top tiers. God tiers are too much.


The Mods don't care anymore they're just waiting for this forum to die.


----------



## Man from Shadow (Nov 21, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> The founders were capable of straight up continental level destruction


Where?



Capa13 said:


> BSM Naruto/EMS Sasuke were keeping up with the like of Juubito who was easily capable of casual continental level power output and was the jinchuriki of the 10 tails who is stated verbatim to be able to cause multi continental level destruction.


Wasn't that due to specifically using energy he was weak to? As far as I remember, they didn't actually match him or anything. Also, when was uncomplete form of Juubi put at continental?


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 21, 2022)

Man from Shadow said:


> Where?


KCM2 Naruto with only 50% of Kurama’s power was firing off bijjuu bombs that were shown on panel to not just destroy mountains, but that was destroying entire mountain ranges. Keep in mind this is just 1 single bijju bomb from 50% Kurama.

During the Madara vs. Hashirama fight, Madara had 100% Kurama firing literally dozens upon dozens of bijjuu bombs and Hashirama’s Buddha statue was neutralizing them all with ease.

Hashirama also has to lure Madara to the actual Oceanside as otherwise he states they would end up completely reshaping the entire landscape inside the Land of fire.

If 50% Kurama can fire off 1 bijjuu bomb and completely erase an entire mountain range, then it’s not anywhere near a stretch to say that 100% Kurama firing off dozens of MUCH STRONGER bijjuu bombs would be capable of demolishing small continents ESPECIALLY IF THEIR GOAL WAS TOTAL DESTRUCTION and not just fighting a 1v1 battle. 


Man from Shadow said:


> Wasn't that due to specifically using energy he was weak to? As far as I remember, they didn't actually match him or anything. Also, when was uncomplete form of Juubi put at continental?


No not really. Juubito wasn’t weak to senjutsu. It was simply the only form of energy that could damage him. It’s not like senjutsu did significantly more damage to him, it still basically was doing nothing against him. Like he was tanking senjutsu attacks like they were nothing and then casually regenerating at first so he was in no way weak against them. It’s just that his 10 tails/6 paths form completely made him immune to everything else. But simple senjutsu attacks were literally doing nothing to him so it’s not like he was actually weak to senjutsu in a way which even weak attacks would do damage.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 21, 2022)

None of that makes them continent level.

And yes, Juubito is weak to senjutsu. A basic rasengan from SM Naruto completely gored juubito's back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 21, 2022)

LazyWaka said:


> None of that makes them continent level.
> 
> And yes, Juubito is weak to senjutsu. A basic rasengan from SM Naruto completely gored juubito's back.


You mean it knocked him back and he regenerated instantaneously afterwards????? You’re not very smart are you…..

Let’s also just pretend that Hashirama was beating the shut out of Madara and this same Kurama at the same time….


----------



## Artist (Nov 22, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> You mean it knocked him back and he regenerated instantaneously afterwards????? You’re not very smart are you…..
> 
> Let’s also just pretend that Hashirama was beating the shut out of Madara and this same Kurama at the same time….


So, would half of Kurama be calced at planet level according to that scan?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 22, 2022)

Ain’t no way you guys are using flimsy databooks…


----------



## Artist (Nov 23, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Ain’t no way you guys are using flimsy databooks…


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Man from Shadow (Nov 23, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> You mean it knocked him back and he regenerated instantaneously afterwards????? You’re not very smart are you…..


The fact that it hurt him and was referred to as weakness, implies it is, a weakness.



Capa13 said:


> Let’s also just pretend that Hashirama was beating the shut out of Madara and this same Kurama at the same time….


Notice how biggest Naruto wank comes from databooks. They are too inconsistent to be a main scaling method.

Or do you want to argue for planet level Kurama?


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

If we're going to use shitty hype texts to claim someone is as strong. Then I guess we should do the same with one piece characters.

Enma has been stated to be able to slice earth and be able cut hell. Enma is above ame no habakiri which is stated to slice the heavens.

Enma only caused a scar on kaido but didn't do damage to where he was one tapped, that makes kaido durability earth level-Transcending tier system.

Luffy harmed kaido and defeated him in his best form therefore luffy has earth-transceding their system durability. In conclusion he solos


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

Man from Shadow said:


> Notice how biggest Naruto wank comes from databooks. They are too inconsistent to be a main scaling method.
> 
> Or do you want to argue for planet level Kurama?


That's why I don't use the databooks for feats or statements to wank except only to find out how an ability functions.


----------



## Artist (Nov 24, 2022)

Man from Shadow said:


> The fact that it hurt him and was referred to as weakness, implies it is, a weakness.
> 
> 
> Notice how biggest Naruto wank comes from databooks. They are too inconsistent to be a main scaling method.
> ...


Planet level Kurama was mentioned in the anime also.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> Planet level Kurama was mentioned in the anime also.


Anime as in Boruto or Naruto

either way they aren't Planet level


----------



## Artist (Nov 24, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If we're going to use shitty hype texts to claim someone is as strong. Then I guess we should do the same with one piece characters.
> 
> Enma has been stated to be able to slice earth and be able cut hell. Enma is above ame no habakiri which is stated to slice the heavens.
> 
> ...


In the One-Piece Anime, there were stated to be only 3 Planet Level beings.


----------



## Artist (Nov 24, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Anime as in Boruto or Naruto
> 
> either way they aren't Planet level


Naruto's War arc when they fought Madara it was stated around then.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> In the One-Piece Anime, there were stated to be only 3 Planet Level beings.


You must not be caught up silly because enma is a sword. One sword could cut the earth and hell while the other can cut heaven.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> Naruto's War arc when they fought Madara it was stated around then.


Showed no feats


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

Artist said:


> Planet level Kurama was mentioned in the anime also.


Not in the manga


----------



## New york (Nov 24, 2022)

Since when does Luffy stand a chance against Naruto high tiers? What new feats did he get?


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

New york said:


> Since when does Luffy stand a chance against Naruto high tiers? What new feats did he get?


Downplaying


----------



## New york (Nov 24, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Downplaying


are you saying this is basic one piece wank?


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

New york said:


> are you saying this is basic one piece wank?


This isn't wank at all.


----------



## New york (Nov 24, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> This isn't wank at all.


Then what is it?


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 24, 2022)

New york said:


> Then what is it?


A debate


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2022)

New york said:


> Since when does Luffy stand a chance against Naruto high tiers? What new feats did he get?


He and several characters can fight legit top tiers now like Kaido and Big Mom. He's stronger than most Naruto high tiers and top tiers but gets flattened against the god tiers.  

Luffy scales to:


----------



## Artist (Nov 25, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You must not be caught up silly because enma is a sword. One sword could cut the earth and hell while the other can cut heaven.


What? I'm at the beginning of the Big Mom Arc. Where are you at?


----------



## Artist (Nov 25, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Not in the manga


I assume, "Has the power to destroy the entire Ninja World." = Planet level.


----------



## Artist (Nov 25, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Showed no feats


The claim is enough with scaling.


----------

